# newb at GPU-z - need some help please



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

hi,

im kind of a big newb at this thing, so i was wondering if anyone could give me some advice about my GPU-z. ever since i bought my pc, it has been crashing regularly. mostly when im playing world of warcraft or any other heavy game. the dudes at the shop already applied extra cooling paste, they did not know what else to do to fix my problem.
so i was hoping some of you could give me abit of insight.

i noticed spikes in my second fan speed, it was suddenly at 8771930 RPM and making a huge airplane noise and it lasted only a second, then it went back to 4655 RPM again. and thats the regular number it has. the highest RPM i've had during a world of warcraft play was 31250000 RPM. no im not fiddling with the numbers - this is actually from a log file, copy paste.
bit much isn't it?

the airplane noise ONLY happens whenever i go into my wow. when im out of the wow - but its still on max screen, and im surfing on the net - it's silent. so whenever i get my mouse into the game it starts airplane-ing 

also, my temperature of the GPU memio is at 74 degrees - and this is when im playing world of warcraft, standing in a not-so-heavy environnement.

here is a picture of the GPU when running normally - without the airplane noise:







here is a picture of the GPU-z when being busy with wow - without stressing it alot + airplane noise:






and this was when it was silent, but high RPM  and weird usage:






thanks in advance!


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres an image i just uploaded hope it helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also can i have a screen shot of ccc.


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

radeon747 said:


> Heres an image i just uploaded hope it helps. http://img717.imageshack.us/i/gpuzp.gif/ Also can i have a screen shot of ccc.



whats ccc? sorry im a newb 
btw you're GPU load seems much much higher than mine. were you playing a game at that point you took the pic?


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

Catalyst Control Centre is a ati program where you can adjust you 3d, color, Display properties so on


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

Suus1990 said:


> whats ccc? sorry im a newb
> btw you're GPU load seems much much higher than mine. were you playing a game at that point you took the pic?



I actully used furmark stability test for 5 minutes.


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

well here is my ati CCC, its in dutch though:






is there anything unusual?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 1, 2010)

suus1990, what power supply are you using. the gpu its seflf seems fine and within normal limits, also is it 4850?  4870??  4890???


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> suus1990, what power supply are you using. the gpu its seflf seems fine and within normal limits, also is it 4850?  4870??  4890???



i have ati radeon HD4800.

i dont know what powersupply im using  how can i check this?


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

He has a hd 4890 well im guessing by hes clocks


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 1, 2010)

if you open up your case, the power supply should have a stiker or something identifying it.


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

no idea, i've never opened the case. i always take it to the shop and let them put it together over there  im too afraid i might break something. isnt there another way to find out?


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well if you wont to know wat graphics card you got can you give me a screenshot like this


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

this is the graphics card.


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

Suus1990 said:


> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k208/Earthlady/gpucard.png
> this is the graphics card.



Well you have the same graphics card as me which is a ATI RADEON HD 4890 also know one well be able to help you without you knowing your full system specs like for instant my specs /PROCESSOR INTEL CORE 2 DUO CPU E8400 3.0 Ghz/MEMORY CORSAIR PC8500 1066Mhz DDR2/MOTHERBOARD ECS G41T-M/POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR HX 1000 WATT/HARD DRIVE SEAGATE 500 GB and yes youll have to open your case to find out your power supply brand.


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

i have intel core i5 CPU     650 @ 3.20 ghz  (4 cores)
4 gb ram
ACPI 64 bit windows 7 home premium
realtek PCIEe GBE family controller network card
motherboard: MSI H55M  - E33


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can find most off information by downloading cpu z 
http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.55-setup-en.exe its a alot like gpu z but tells you processor, motherboard and memory


----------



## radeon747 (Aug 1, 2010)

Have u look to see wat power supply you got


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

well on the outside there is a sticker with "230 VAC" on it.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 1, 2010)

No, you must open up your case and read the brand and model number of the PSU, or even take a picture of it.. that is the only way, there is no other way.





230 vac is your local mains voltage witch does  not help.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 1, 2010)

does it not change clock speeds? normal and gaming it shows the same clocks what might be caused by the new drivers(when i installed the 10.5 it didnt apply 2d clocks and was stuck at 3d clocks what made the temps go sky high)


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

well if it is, i have no idea how to fix it xD im not really technical. just pretend to be sometimes  lol. 
but does my cpu-z indicate something is wrong then?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 1, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> does it not change clock speeds? normal and gaming it shows the same clocks what might be caused by the new drivers(when i installed the 10.5 it didnt apply 2d clocks and was stuck at 3d clocks what made the temps go sky high)



3rd pic shows clocks dropping.


----------



## Suus1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

ahh yes ! you're right, i see it.
but what should i do to fix this then? i wonder how it happened - cuz i didnt do anything or changed anything  

does it work if i reset all CCC 3d options to default?


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Suus1990 said:


> ahh yes ! you're right, i see it.
> but what should i do to fix this then? i wonder how it happened - cuz i didnt do anything or changed anything
> 
> does it work if i reset all CCC 3d options to default?



yes that works but like "THE DUDE" pointed out the biggest suspect is you PSU just open your case and see what it says on it


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 1, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> yes that works but like "THE DUDE" pointed out the biggest suspect is you PSU just open your case and see what it says on it



yep, do this now.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------

